# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Bedingte Formatierung

## Desmosedici

Hallo,

ich möchte Werte automatisch in einer Tabelle farblich markieren. Es soll in 10 Spalten mit 50 Reihen Angebotspreise, der billigste EinheitspreisPreis und GesamtPreis in der Farbe grün pro Reihe dargestellt werden und der teuerste EP und GP rot.
Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für die Hilfestellung.

Gruß Stephan Zorn

EP    GP  EP    GP    EP    GP (bis Spalte 10)

10    30  12   36     14    28

16    32  7     28     9      27

usw.

----------


## Martin Stalder

Hallo Desmodedici
Bür die Bedingte Formatierung musst du für die Erstellung der Regel die Option "Formel zur ermittlung der zu Formatierenden Zellen Verwenden.
Zudem musst Du mit der Funktion MIN oder MAX in jeder Zeile den Minimal- und Maximalwert für EB und GP berechnen.
Jetzt kannst Du in der Formel für die bedingte Formatierung den Zellenwert mit dem Minimal- und Maximalwert vergleichen und die Zelle entsprechend grün oder rot markieren.
Hierfür brauchst Du zwei Zellen.
Für die Regel lautet dann die Formel zum Beispiel =G7=$Q7 Wobei sich G7 auf den Wert der zu markierenden Zelle bezieht (Bezug ohne $, also relativ schreiben) und $Q7 sich auf den Minimalwert bezieht ($ vor Q um die Spalte zu fixieren). Hast du für eine Zelle die Regeln erstellt, kannst Du diese mit Kopieren und Inhalte/Formate Einfügen auf alle gleichartig zu prüfenden Zellen kopieren. Deshalb ist es auch wichtig, dass in der Formel für die Regel relative und absolute Bezüge richtig geschrieben werden.
So, das klingt alles etwas kompliziert. Deshalb habe ich Dir Deine Beispieldatei mit der Bedingten Formatierung für den minimalen EB ergänzt und als Attachment angehängt.

Ich hoffe es hilft Dir weiter.
Herzliche Grüsse
Martin


Min_Max_Markieren.xlsx

----------

